
MS' error message equivalent of F YOU - dandare
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/mac/forum/macofficeo365-macoutlook/i-hate-you-microsoft/920e81ae-aa68-40d9-88a9-ae380a950919?tm=1453981545094
======
m_mueller
Pretty much everything from Microsoft at the moment feels like a huge
construction site. Skype is becoming worse with every update. Windows 10 is
better on Desktop than 8 (which is not saying much), but pretty much unusable
in Tablet mode now (especially in conjunction with the onscreen keyboard).
System settings are all over the place. HiDPI hasn't been solved even
remotely, especially in comparison to OSX. I can't get Outlook setup with
Gmail correctly, which in turn was only necessary because the built-in
Contacts doesn't talk correctly to Gmail either, without a useful error
message. I really have to question anything and anyone in conjunction with MS
software right now...

------
Someone1234
I agree that it is a terrible error message. Unfortunately Microsoft doesn't
take as much care with their Mac products as their Windows versions of the
same, you can see this throughout the history of MS Office for Mac.

As an aside: Do error messages with only one button ("ok") hint at a design
problem? I often find that if you're presenting an alert() style error, you've
done something wrong before that which could be improved to provide greater
user feedback (e.g. turn the "bad" item red, and add a label, etc).

I wouldn't go as far as to say that alert() style errors are NEVER the right
answer, but when you find yourself using them you should re-examine if you
absolutely had to. They often hint at poor or lazy design.

> Secondly, what an ignorant unhelpful error message is this?

What is it people think the word _ignorant_ means? The sentence seems to make
sense otherwise, "unhelpful error message" is fine as a stand-alone. But
_ignorant_ error message? Is the error message meant to be safe aware?

~~~
dandare
Regarding the MS products on Mac - I have only installed Outlook for Mac
because the web (Office 365) version of Outlook lacks most of the advanced
functionality in the first place. I was hoping I will be able to apply a rule
to existing emails (not only those that will come in future) or perform an
action on batch of emails. In the end this is not possible on the Mac version
either.

------
fishanz
I've long held such sentiment for MS. Thing is, I've been staring to hate on
Apple for such digressions as well... It's nice to be reassured that it's
still objectively worse over in PC-land.

~~~
scrumper
Not disagreeing with your point, but this is actually a screenshot of the Mac
version of Outlook :)

------
geetarista
This happened to me a while back. The only way I could "fix" it was to close
Outlook, discarding all my changes. I then made the same changes but saved the
rules after every tiny change. Somehow the changes all saved and I moved on.

I wonder if the state somehow becomes corrupted and Outlook has no idea what
to do, hence the error.

------
SixSigma
You should take a look through the error messages in Windows event viewer some
time. And then press on "more info" which takes you to MSDN and says the
equivalent of "there was an error in windows"

------
GTP
I upvoted the issue :D

